# Appendix registration questions



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I typed out this whole long question/explanation and clicked to post and it deleted itself. Jeez. Bare with me here while I try to quickly type this again. If I miss something feel free to ask as I am trying to type this again quickly before my daughter wakes from her nap

*Please no answers telling me the difference between the breeds, I am well aware and that is not my question

*have been trying all last week and today to get through to appendix registry on the phone, both numbers say mail box is full so I thought maybe someone here has been through this

I am in the middle of trying to register my filly. Papers printed off and ready to fill out, just want to clear something up before I pay for registration. Dam of filly is JC reg, and sire is AQHA reg. My BO/sire owner has only ever registered horses AQHA or APHA, and this is my first time dealing with Appendix as well so we are both a little confused here. AQHA has a section on their website to register a horse as appendix, it however does not link you to the appendix website, just allows you to fill out papers and such for registration of said horse. Now, upon googling appendix registry, I found their own website so I have printed the papers from there (NOT from the AQHA website). My BO is under the impression that in order for a horse to be properly registered as an appendix, it needs to be done directly through the AQHA website, and not through the appendix website, she doesn't seem to think the two are truly linked.

So, before I shell out money to register her with Appendix registry, I'd really like to make sure I'm not screwing this up for down the road. The goal for this filly is to be a future HUS horse, and would ideally like to do breed shows. Anyone been through this? Are the two registries the same ...does it really matter which one I register her Appendix with?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm guessing you went to the AAHA (American Appendix Horse Assoc.) website? They are a totally separate entity, have nothing to do with AQHA at all. If you want the foal to be able to compete at AQHA events and gather points for a ROM, then you need to register through AQHA. You can print off Registration forms on the AQHA website.

From the 2018 AQHA Handbook:

REG105. OBTAINING AN APPENDIX CERTIFICATE.

Except as otherwise limited on proper compliance with the rules and
regulations of AQHA, a stallion, mare, gelding or spayed mare that has
one parent with an AQHA number and the other parent registered in
the Appendix, The Jockey Club of North America or any Thoroughbred
registry recognized by The Jockey Club of North America may be
listed in the Appendix.

REG105.1 For horses foaled on or after January 1, 1992, any undesirable
trait or condition commonly considered a ‘Genetic Defect’ as
listed in REG109 shall be recorded on the registration certificate.

REG105.2 When application is made to register a foal sired by an
unnamed Thoroughbred stallion or out of an unnamed Thoroughbred
mare, that stallion or mare must be named with approval of The
Jockey Club before the registration of the foal can be completed.

REG105.3 Horses listed in the Appendix shall be eligible to compete
in AQHA-approved events subject to meeting the requirements
established for these events.

REG105.4 Any stallion or mare listed in the Appendix that cannot
qualify for at least one of the Registers of Merit shall remain in the 
58 © 2018 AMERICAN QUARTER HORSE ASSOCIATION
Appendix, unless both parents have qualified for a Numbered AQHA
registration certificate and the foal meets all other requirements.

REG105.5 A horse is eligible to receive an Appendix certificate if
foaled in an international country with a Quarter Horse association
recognized by AQHA which operates its own stud book; was issued
a registration certificate by such association; and which traces to a
minimum of 93.75 percent (15/16) lineage to horses registered with
the AQHA and the Jockey Club of North America or any Thoroughbred
registry recognized by the Jockey Club of North America. To
receive such Appendix certificate from AQHA, the horse’s owner
must make application through the recognized international association
in the country he resides to supply AQHA all required proof
of breeding and identification. Registration fee shall be $40, or $95
if owner does not have a current membership.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Okay thank you! So from what I gather then AAHA basically gives the horse appendix papers, but won't allow them to compete in AQHA events? Is that correct?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

beverleyy said:


> Okay thank you! So from what I gather then AAHA basically gives the horse appendix papers, but won't allow them to compete in AQHA events? Is that correct?


That's correct. Without AQHA Appendix registration, the horse cannot compete in AQHA events. It can still compete in open/all breed shows but wouldn't get the points for recognition in AQHA.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The AAHA is there because those with XCoded horses could not register the offspring as AQHA if they bred to another XCoded horse unless at least one of the XCoded parents advanced to AQHA acceptance through demonstration of ability (point earnings or ROM). They also allow Paints with TB in their bloodlines to register. The more correct way to describe it would be to say it gives Appendix horses a place to register offspring ineligible for AQHA registration. As such it is more a registry for Appendix horses than an Appendix registration. More worthwhile IMO to put in the effort to advance your Appendix horse to AQHA status rather than take short cuts to get a registration that has no benefits except to have some sort of official record. XCode to XCode basically = grade horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It struck me as being a lot like the American Warmblood Society. A way to get papers but no one takes it seriously.


----------



## WereAway (Aug 5, 2018)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> It struck me as being a lot like the American Warmblood Society. A way to get papers but no one takes it seriously.


 You can add the Half American Quarter Horse Association to that list as well. They won't even go out of their way to list agencies, programs, events, ect… that recognize them as a legitimate registry. Although, I believe a registered horse has it's merits and is worth pursuing, when possible.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WereAway said:


> You can add the Half American Quarter Horse Association to that list as well. They won't even go out of their way to list agencies, programs, events, ect… that recognize them as a legitimate registry. Although, I believe a registered horse has it's merits and is worth pursuing, when possible.


I believe in registered horses, won't even look at grade. But I stick with the recognized breeds, AQHA, Appendix, Paint, Pinto, Saddlebred, Arabian & 1/2 Arabians. I stay away from the ones like the American Warmbloods, 1/2 Quarter horse, stuff like that. There's no return on your registration money and you can't show breed shows or gain recognition points. You're basically trying to dress up a Grad horse as something it's not and trying to make people believe it's more than it is.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

What it is good for if you have a grade that is eligible is a record of age, lineage, and ownership.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> What it is good for if you have a grade that is eligible is a record of age, lineage, and ownership.


You can print off some blank geneology paper and fill it in and have the same thing, and not pay for it.


----------



## WereAway (Aug 5, 2018)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You can print off some blank geneology paper and fill it in and have the same thing, and not pay for it.


OK, Looks like HAQHA came through and I owe them an apology of sorts, I thought they were about registering quarter horses and vilifying the grade horse.
But they directed me to The American DNA Registry, Thanks HAQHA. 
ADNAR, They provide full DNA registry of all breeds and YES the Grade horse! Registration requires; all registration certificates (if obtainable), you and your horses pertinent information, 4 photos of your horse, plus extra photos of identifiable features,and DNA samples from your horse. 
What's it good for? Competing in breed and non breed specific events, proof of ownership, paternal identification and 3 breed analysis.
Once your horse's genetic information is recorded, subsequent samples can be submitted to verify the genetic link to your horse for parental verification or identification.
For some reason they have not added genetic testing for hereditary disease, I figured this would be a no brainer but apparently not. I guess you could send a photo of the test results but validity would be compromised due to the owner submitting two DNA samples to two different agencies.
The registry cost between $135 to $225 depending on the package you opt for and grade horse registry cost less than registered breeds. 
For more accurate info. AMERICAN DNA REGISTRY | Protect your animals through registration. It is crucial to proof of ownership, ownership history, and age verification.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

"You can print off some blank geneology paper and fill it in and have the same thing, and not pay for it."


True enough @Dreamcatcher Arabians but how many raise and sell grade and fill all of that out to go along with them or that actually gets passed as the horse moves down the line. How much would get made up on the spot too. I can think of a few that I know that have possibly registered horses that go around claiming that this or that horse is the sire/dam or Grand but have no proof and a home made filled in sheet would be questionable and not proof if I were purchasing unless it was from someone like you.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

"Once your horse's genetic information is recorded, subsequent samples can be submitted to verify the genetic link to your horse for parental verification or identification." 



This only works if you have the name and registration number of the horse you think is the parent. They do not do a comparison against their database.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> "You can print off some blank geneology paper and fill it in and have the same thing, and not pay for it."
> 
> 
> True enough @Dreamcatcher Arabians but how many raise and sell grade and fill all of that out to go along with them or that actually gets passed as the horse moves down the line. How much would get made up on the spot too. I can think of a few that I know that have possibly registered horses that go around claiming that this or that horse is the sire/dam or Grand but have no proof and a home made filled in sheet would be questionable and not proof if I were purchasing unless it was from someone like you.


I wouldn't accept anything from the DNA place either. There's too much ambiguous when doing breed DNA testing when you don't know the sire & dam and have their DNA on file, like the breed registries do. I wouldn't expect anyone to take a hand filled out pedigree form as total proof either, just was saying that if you know the history and can write it down with a bill of sale and pics, you can pretty well prove ownership. Since I won't even look at a horse that isn't one of my chosen breeds and has the official registration paperwork to prove it all, then this registry doesn't show me any value, so I'm probably the wrong person to be talking about it.


----------



## WereAway (Aug 5, 2018)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I wouldn't accept anything from the DNA place either. There's too much ambiguous when doing breed DNA testing when you don't know the sire & dam and have their DNA on file, like the breed registries do. I wouldn't expect anyone to take a hand filled out pedigree form as total proof either, just was saying that if you know the history and can write it down with a bill of sale and pics, you can pretty well prove ownership. Since I won't even look at a horse that isn't one of my chosen breeds and has the official registration paperwork to prove it all, then this registry doesn't show me any value, so I'm probably the wrong person to be talking about it.


Your point is a ligament, The ADNR system has it's faults in verification and is not on par with the registered breeds. However, for a horse that doesn't meet the breed registry requirements it seem to be a viable option or at least The Half American Quarter Horse Association thinks so. Because that's who directed me to American DNA Registry.


----------



## WereAway (Aug 5, 2018)

WereAway said:


> Your point is a ligament, The ADNR system has it's faults in verification and is not on par with the registered breeds. However, for a horse that doesn't meet the breed registry requirements it seem to be a viable option or at least The Half American Quarter Horse Association thinks so. Because that's who directed me to American DNA Registry.


 This would appear to be an endorsement by the HAQHA.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The HAQHA means nothing to me either. None of these little off-shoot registries adds any value to a horse, it's strictly a way for someone to get "paper" on their horse. As far as most breeders and registries are concerned a grade horse is a grade horse. You can glue $100 dollar bills all over him but it doesn't make him money, he's still a grade horse and not going to be eligible or recognized at breed specific shows and programs. So, I guess my whole point is, why spend your money? Put a microchip in if you want a way to track the horse in case of theft. If you want a registered horse, go to a reputable breeder or trainer and buy one of whatever breed you find most desirable. If you bought a grade horse for his talent, enjoy the talent, accept him for what he is and don't worry about "hanging paper".

I have no idea what you mean that my "point is a ligament".


----------



## AQHA World (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello! Horse registration, associations, breeds etc. are very confusing at times. In order for you to be able to show your filly at any AQHA shows, then your filly must be registered via AQHA Appendix.


----------



## WereAway (Aug 5, 2018)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> The HAQHA means nothing to me either. None of these little off-shoot registries adds any value to a horse, it's strictly a way for someone to get "paper" on their horse. As far as most breeders and registries are concerned a grade horse is a grade horse. You can glue $100 dollar bills all over him but it doesn't make him money, he's still a grade horse and not going to be eligible or recognized at breed specific shows and programs. So, I guess my whole point is, why spend your money? Put a microchip in if you want a way to track the horse in case of theft. If you want a registered horse, go to a reputable breeder or trainer and buy one of whatever breed you find most desirable. If you bought a grade horse for his talent, enjoy the talent, accept him for what he is and don't worry about "hanging paper".
> 
> I have no idea what you mean that my "point is a ligament".


 Sorry about that, legitimate, worthy, true ect….. I've been searching for a horse and in my parts there are a lot of nice grade horses. Some of them have been used in the tourist industry for mounts and pack horses. Many of these horse have great conformation and have been well train and appear to be worth a fair amount of money.
It seems like they would be worth registering and it's not about hanging paper!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WereAway said:


> Sorry about that, legitimate, worthy, true ect….. I've been searching for a horse and in my parts there are a lot of nice grade horses. Some of them have been used in the tourist industry for mounts and pack horses. Many of these horse have great conformation and have been well train and appear to be worth a fair amount of money.
> It seems like they would be worth registering and it's not about hanging paper!


It's your money to spend how you please.


----------

